# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بکاپ خودکار و زمان‌بندی شده + rar

## battle69

سلام دوستان.

من میخوام از یک دیتابیس (Sql Server 2008 Express) به صورت خودکار و در ساعات مشخصی (مثلا هر یک ساعت) بکاپ گرفته شه و بعد این فایل bak. به فایل rar تبدیل شه. اگر امکان داشته باشه اون فایل‌های bak اولیه هم پاک شه خوبه. چون حجم دیتابیسم خیلی زیاده. اگر هم خودکار نشه پاکش کرد هفته‌ای یک بار از سرور دستی پاک میکنم. مهم برای من خروجی rar هست. چی کار کنم؟

و سؤال دوم: میخوام هر بکاپ خودکار که گرفته میشه تاریخ و ساعت اون لحظه بکاپ گیری در اسم فایل قرار بگیره. من خیلی با sql آشنا نیستم. الان که به صورت دستی دارم بکاپ میگیرم هر بار مجدد این کار رو میکنم در همون فایله قبلی بکاپ ریخته میشه. یعنی با بکاپ مجدد یه دفعه حجم فایل دو برابر میشه.
میخوام در هر فایل که خروجی به من میده هر کدوم از صفر بکاپ دیتابیس گرفته شه و با بکاپ مرتبه قبلی کاری نداشته باشه.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید. ممنون

----------


## battle69

یه آموزش جهت بکاپ خودکار پیدا کردم:
http://geekswithblogs.net/JaydPage/a...-database.aspx

الان سؤالاتی که برام مونده:
1- چه طور این فایل‌ها رو rar کنم؟ و بعد فایل bak قبلی پاک شه؟
2- اسم هر فایل تاریخ و ساعت بکاپ گیری قرار داده شه.
3- چه طور هر فایل جداگانه ذخیره شه و از اول دیتابیس رو بکاپ بگیره و با فایل قبلی کاری نداشته باشه؟ (یعنی بکاپ جدید ادامه بکاپ قبلی ذخیره نشه)

ممنون

----------


## in_chand_nafar

دوست عزیز هنگام ساخت Backup با استفاده از دستور backup Database به شکل زیر عمل کن

DECLARE @FileName AS VARCHAR(100)
DECLARE @Date AS CHAR(8)
SET @Date = CONVERT(CHAR(8), GETDATE(), 112)
SET @FileName = 'N''c:\backups\dbname ' +  @Date + '.bak'
BACKUP DATABASE dbname TO DISK = @FileName with COMPRESSION

در ضمن برای فشرده سازی بهتر است اگر sql  شما از نوع enterprise 2008 است از compression خود SQL 2008 (قابلیت جدید)استفاده کنید که خودش حجم را کاهش می دهد
با ایجاد نام فایل با استفاده از تابع GETDATE  مشکل اشاره شده در بند 3 حل می شود.

----------


## battle69

خیلی متشکرم. sql من express 2008 هست. در ویندوزم فایل کرک شده نمیتونم نصب کنم!
برای فشرده سازی مشکلم با برنامه fbackup.com حل شد.

----------

